# 07 Nissan Sentra 2.0



## gmacthree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all, I have a 2007 Sentra. The car sat for 4 months and at sometime the battery died. I charged the battery and tried starting the engine but it would not start. It cranked over but did not catch. Thinking it was a fuel problem I tap the fuel pump and it still did not start. Now i look at the manual and started to read about the intellligent key system The car has the key fob or the ability to take the key from the fob and insert it in the ignition. Both still dont help. My question is when the ignition is turned to "on" position, the red light with the key is still on the dash, is that normal- how do i know for certain that the key system got messed up. How can I check the intelligent key system, it locks/unlocks the doors still. Is there something that tells me the system is not working. Also from reading previous threads, where are the cam and crank position sensors? Thanks


----------

